# HX750w Lüfter "rattert"



## Mattes1907 (15. Februar 2010)

*HX750w Lüfter "rattert"*

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem HX750w Netzteil.
Der Lüfter "rattert" und das nicht gerade leise.
Ich habe das Netzteil gerade mal 1 1/2 Monate im gebrauch.
Hat sonst auch schon jemand dieses Problem festgestellt?
Wie sieht es mit Umtausch aus? Sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein oder? 
Wie würde dieser Ablaufen?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!

Gruß der Mattes

sysProfile: ID: 126048 - Mattes1907


----------



## Crymes (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: HX750w Lüfter "rattert"*

Du gehst einfach mit Kassenzettel und dem Produkt zum Laden und lässt dir das Geld zurück geben oder das Teil reparieren.

Sonst schickst du die 2 Utensilien einfach ein.


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: HX750w Lüfter "rattert"*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## kuki122 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: HX750w Lüfter "rattert"*



Mattes1907 schrieb:


> Wie würde dieser Ablaufen?



1.Du bringst es zum Händler [... mit Kassenbeleg  ]
2.Er schickt es ein
3.Dauert eine Weile [... wirst wahrscheinlich einen neuen Lüfter bekommen]
4.Händler kriegt bescheid, wann das Netzteil wieder raus geht, und ruft dich nach Vereinbarung an, wenn es angekommen ist 

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: HX750w Lüfter "rattert"*

Oder du tauscht einfach den Lüfter aus...
Würde ich aber nur machen wenn das NT warum auch immer keine Garantie mehr hat.


----------



## Mattes1907 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: HX750w Lüfter "rattert"*

War heute beim Händler (Snogard). Die haben es getauscht gegen ein neues. Ist ja nicht selbstverständlich das so etwas ohne Probleme abläuft. Aber hier Super Service. Sehr zu empfehlen...

Danke für die Antworten!

Gruß der Mattes...


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: HX750w Lüfter "rattert"*

Hier unterscheidet sich oftmals die Spreu vom Weizen - Top-Service, liebes Snogard-Team!


----------

